# First chair carving & a mango table



## pastryguyhawaii (Jun 29, 2009)

I posted these in the chainsaw section but thought I'd put them here, too. The chair was carved from a single piece of ohia. The mango table was cut from ground level on a odd shaped mango tree I cut down. It was also the smelliest wood I've yet to cut. A bit barnyardish.


----------



## carvinmark (Jun 29, 2009)

Cool stuff and great ideas.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Jun 29, 2009)

carvinmark said:


> Cool stuff and great ideas.



Thank-you. I find carving to be a lot of fun. I've already started another chair and will try to improve on what I don't like about the first. I don't know if doing those amazing carvings like you do is in me but you have to start somewhere.


----------



## carvinmark (Jun 30, 2009)

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Thank-you. I find carving to be a lot of fun. I've already started another chair and will try to improve on what I don't like about the first. I don't know if doing those amazing carvings like you do is in me but you have to start somewhere.



Well thank you. We all start somewhere and I think you have a good start happening.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks GREAT!


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jul 13, 2009)

pastryguyhawaii said:


> I posted these in the chainsaw section but thought I'd put them here, too. The chair was carved from a single piece of ohia. The mango table was cut from ground level on a odd shaped mango tree I cut down. It was also the smelliest wood I've yet to cut. A bit barnyardish.


 Man that color is intense, love the unique shapes in your furniture! But my smell-a-vision is broken:hmm3grin2orange:, when you say smelliest describe that for us a little. What kinda smell does it have exactly. Does it actually have the same fragrance as the fruit?


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Jul 13, 2009)

lumberjackchef said:


> Man that color is intense, love the unique shapes in your furniture! But my smell-a-vision is broken:hmm3grin2orange:, when you say smelliest describe that for us a little. What kinda smell does it have exactly. Does it actually have the same fragrance as the fruit?



Thank-you. This was my first experience with mango so I don't know if all fresh cut has that smell. It smelled just like a barnyard (with cows). It was very sappy wood and the smell went away as it dried but it was pretty strong for a while.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jul 13, 2009)

What kinda finish is on the chair?


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Jul 14, 2009)

lumberjackchef said:


> What kinda finish is on the chair?



I use Danish Oil. I sand in a few coats waiting three or four days in between with the Ohia. It tends to take a while to dry. I picked this up from AggieWoodButcher in a thread he did. I like it, the mango table is the same.


----------



## discounthunter (Aug 13, 2009)

gorgous work with gorgous wood.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Aug 27, 2009)

You show great talent. Beautiful work.

Keep it up,
Mike


----------

